# Special needs dove needs doting new family



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

I am looking for the perfect forever home for Mr. Dove http://imgur.com/a/Fi7hf#1

Her family thought she was male until she laid her first egg, and now she will only answer to Mr. Dove.

She has lived her whole life alone and became completely imprinted on humans.

The family she came from has six small children and a vicously prey-driven cat.

When the cat snuck into the house and succeeded in breaking the doors of Mr. Dove's cage, one of them had to go.

After attempts to find a home for the cat failed, she earned her keep in no uncertain terms by killing a copperhead in their yard.

Her family was heartbroken to give her up, but it would have been worse to risk Mr. Dove being killed.

Though she is a physically sound adult, she has special emotional needs.
It would probably be best for her to be an only bird and she needs a family that can spend hours a day lavishing affection upon her.

Mr. Dove was her family's baby, and she is babyishly needy. She doesn't like to feel ignored and has no qualms about demanding the attention she craves.

This is a teddy bear of a dove, and is not satisfied unless you are literally cuddling her. Just holding her or letting her sit with you will not do!

She is self-potty-trained. If she can see her cage, she will return to it to poo.

I would prefer she be picked up so that her cage can go with her.

There is a small adoption fee, mostly because offering a living creature free to a good home is incredibly dangerous.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Mrs Dove is gorgeous! Wish we lived closer. Hope someone can offer her a special home with lots of love soon.


----------

